# Google SketchUp (modelador grafico)



## Don Barredora (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola gente! estuve probando este soft y me parecio muy interesante y facil de usar, ideal para crear objetos 3D.

Sirve mucho cuando uno quiere empezar a modelizar un proyecto.. como tambien para mostrar mas facil a otros lo que uno quiere realizar..

*Google SketchUp 7*

SketchUp fue diseñado para usarlo de una manera intuitiva y flexible, facilitando ampliamente su uso en comparación con otros programas de modelado 3D. Cualquier persona, desde un niño hasta un adulto, pueden de manera muy sencilla aprender a utilizar esta herramienta para diseño tridimensional. El programa también incluye en sus recursos un tutorial en vídeo para ir aprendiendo paso a paso cómo se puede ir diseñando y modelando el propio ambiente. Se recomienda a los principiantes tener paciencia para seguir las explicaciones del tutorial (está disponible la versión en español). Como una introducción, el tutorial tiene una importancia básica para comprender lo sencillo, práctico y poderoso que en definitiva resulta ser este programa.

SketchUp permite moldear imágenes en 3D de edificios, coches, personas y cualquier objeto o artículo dentro de la imaginación del diseñador o dibujante. Además, para facilidad, el programa incluye una galería de objetos, texturas e imágenes para descargar.










(Video pero de la version no gratuita)
YouTube - Google SketchUp Pro


Fuentes: 

http://sketchup.google.com/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_SketchUp


----------



## lobito (Ago 13, 2009)

Tienes razón pablovilla, este programa está bastante bien. Pero por si no lo sabias, busca información sobre el ARplugin. Busca videos, tutoriales, y utilizalo, yo me quedé de piedra...


----------



## MVB (Ago 13, 2009)

Algun dia intente hacer un plano de mi casa para montarla en google earrth pero no fui capaz, en verdad estos programas de 3d siempre me han dado lio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2009)

Nunca me lleve bien con el Diseño 3D pero me interesa, a ver si este programa de google es mas intuitivo para mi pequeño lobulo frontal.

Saludos.


----------



## FaniieRawrs (Sep 15, 2009)

vaya, ps, suena bastante interesante, lamentablemente actualmente paso menos tiempo en la computadora...pero haber si lo consigo y en vacaciones lo pruebo...ya q eh utilizado programas para crear objetos en 3D y me entrenetia bastante, hice un plano de mi casa en una ocacion, en un programa q tenia...(q no recuerdo el nombre, pero esta muuuy bueno y facil de usar, luego investigo) bueno, en fin, cree el plano de mi casa, hasta un plaño de la secundaria a la q iva, nose, era divertido, ya q a la hora de verlo en 3D ps, era casi como estar ahy, podia entrar a las habitaciones, subir las escaleras, en fin, casi como estar ahy....de hecho yo misma diseñe lo q actualmente es el jardin de la casa....ya q como yo sabia moverle al programa ps mi madre me lo pidio de favor....

bueno...entonces, ya despues vere si puedo utilizar este programa, suena interesante


----------

